# first litter on the way!..i think



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

to pregs or not to pregs.. that is the question..


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Sure looks pregnant to me! I assume she was no chunky monkey prior to the mating. Also, nice tights!


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

lol yeah she was small.. and now shes like a golf ball.. keep checking everyday for babies..and..thanks :3


----------

